# Leaf Motor - Peak Power?



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

You may find this useful..
https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=63982


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Awesome thread, thanks! Sounds like we may start finding an answer soon.


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

I just made a 200kW AC controller for a guy who has a nissan Leaf motor. He's going to test it with a Chevy Volt battery pack, up to 600amp peak per phase. I'll let you know how it turns out. He's using a very light offroad vehicle, so it should have good acceleration.


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

MPaulHolmes said:


> I just made a 200kW AC controller for a guy who has a nissan Leaf motor. He's going to test it with a Chevy Volt battery pack, up to 600amp peak per phase. I'll let you know how it turns out. He's using a very light offroad vehicle, so it should have good acceleration.


Looking forward to it!

Rob


----------



## Tony Bogs (Apr 12, 2014)

80 kW, high efficiency and only $550, can't beat that with surplus Siemens 1PV whatever. 
Yeah, hmm, I may have to reconsider a salvage PM motor.

Great thread by Arlo on endlessphere. Finally a high amp desat test.
Almost can't wait to see what happens at 80kW+ power and high temps.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

bumping this up for updates...

Now that Paul has made the most affordable, most powerful 200kw AC controller/inverter we now need motors to work with...

The leaf motor is a great candidate as there are many from salvaged cars but it would nice to have a supplier of a motor that isn't charging an arm and a leg for an AC motor.


This place sells custom wound AC motors:
http://www.customevperformance.com/p/8499926/75kw-ac-induction-ev-motor.html

160 frame = $3,600, 100kw 
132m frame = $2,300 75kw 
I'm assuming/hoping those are continuous ratings so 150kw-200kw could be achieved in limited peaks

This motor is just an example of something you can get from China.
http://xindaenergy.en.made-in-china...000rpm-Permanent-Magnet-Sychronous-Motor.html

315kw continuous/450kw peak power, 18000rpm no transmission needed!
No idea on cost...180kg/396lbs

That may seem heavy but its giving a lot of power, by comparison the bare nissan leaf motor (motor only) is 180lbs, for 80kw...so its a lot heavier if the specs all check-out...

180lbs/80kw continuous? = 2.25lbs/kw
396lbs/315kw continous? =1.26lbs/kw


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Agreed, but I suspect that for the DIY hobbyist the junkyard is going to be really hard to beat price/performance wise. They seem to be running in the $500 to $1200 range often with the reduction gear / transaxle. There may be better motors out there, but with total sales pushing 100,000 in the US the supply of Leaf motors should be pretty plentiful for years to come. That may help alleviate one of the big downsides of using re-purposed / surplus motors, in terms of developing solutions only to have the supply dry up after a few 10s or 100s of units. There is still a need for better options for more professional converters and small scale manufacturers though for sure. Probably for larger vehicles too.

Bear in mind that Chinese specs are often optimistic to say the least, but you never know. ORNL reported the 2012 Leaf motor alone (minus transaxle, brackets, etc) weighed 123lbs. The 2013+ is supposed to be lighter as I understand. That brings the 2012 Leaf motor down to 1.54lbs/kW, and possibly better on the 2013+. 

Rob


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone know the temperature sensor type in the Leaf motor? Also, any information on the resolver (like number of poles, excitation voltage)?

I'm going to see what this thing can do if I can get all the parameters and settings worked out.


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

The resolver of the leaf has the same pole pairs (or lobes or whatever they call it on the resolver) as the pole pairs of the motor. So, for each electrical revolution of the motor, there's also one "electrical revolution" of the resolver. I think the excitation voltage is about 0 to 5.3v for excite+ and also for excite-, so I guess a 10KHz 0-10.6v waveform will end up with sin and cos coming back at around 0-3.15v.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, Paul. I think the temp sensor is the last bit of info I'm missing. And my Scott Drive showed up yesterday so I'll be spinning it soon.


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

A friend told me that it is a 10k thermistor with a beta of about 2044.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

MPaulHolmes said:


> A friend told me that it is a 10k thermistor with a beta of about 2044.


Hmmm...I just did a measurement. The shop is at 13C and I measured 24.11K, which doesn't match that curve, but IS pretty close to a 20k with that beta. I'll get more data points if this place ever warms up...


----------

